# Diamond status



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Now what? Do I get preferential access to profitable rides? Do I get a trophy? What makes a diamond driver special?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You get a few cents more per ride, 
get to see what direction the next 
shitty ride is and if you have an
uber debit card $ off on gas
Ps forgot you get more $ for quests!!!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

They canceled the extra few scents when they rolled it nation wide. Cheap @$$€$.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> They canceled the extra few scents when they rolled it nation wide. Cheap @$$€$.


Oh Jesse well that's all the more 
reason to avoid it if you can...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

5231XDMA said:


> What makes a diamond driver special?


Well speaking from personal experience, let's put it this way:

"Better a diamond with a flaw, than a pebble without."
- Confucius

.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> Now what? Do I get preferential access to profitable rides? Do I get a trophy? What makes a diamond driver special?


Here's your trophy, I'll give it to you early.












Who is John Galt? said:


> "Better a diamond with a flaw, than a pebble without."
> - Confucius


Here's another:

"You can put lipstick on a pig...but it's still a pig."
- Procine Proverb


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Here's another:
> 
> "You can put lipstick on a pig...but it's still a pig."
> - Procine Proverb


Good work. I'll raise you...

"Today's pig is tomorrow's bacon."
- Ralph Steadman

.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

they will send you a badge in the mail. sew it onto your clothing and drive with pride.
tell every passenger your stats ! feel good about your self accept every eta for pick up lose money grind your car into the ground
tell your mechanic your diamond !! it will impress them !! not to worry they will make fun of you after you leave .
tell your family and friends your date ( i am diamond !) tell your favorite restaurant i am diamond ! they will look at your like your stupid . . odds are if your diamond your accept ever eta and not being as profitable as you could be and taking trips where you have to dead head home bad business decision . you care about your acc ratings just so you can see how far a trip is going minutes before pickup pointless .
in my opinion diamond drivers are idiots no offence i am gold but its locked my acc rating is 34 %


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> Now what? Do I get preferential access to profitable rides? Do I get a trophy? What makes a diamond driver special?


Congratulations 
You understand a service provider gig better than others 
and know how to manage your expectations ✔


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

The primary benefit IMO is getting info on the ride. That might have to do with my situation though. There are times that I drive in a specific local area on weekend nights, and don't want to go to the metropolitan area. So if I see a ride that is 25+ minutes NW or W, I decline. Those aren't super common so it's not enough to drive the AR down below 85.

If that weren't the case, I'd find it to have limited benefits. The 5% off gas is nice, but I prefer to use my CC since I get flight miles. I do all my own auto work so repair/maintenance deals don't apply. I don't need to go back to school so the tuition benefit isn't needed.

Still, that ride info has been very valuable in my situation though. Staying in the local area on weekend nights has literally increased my fares >$100 per night due to not wasting time going 30 miles out of the way then having to make my way back (dead miles). Burns an hour making $20 while I could have made $40 within that time locally.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I feel diamond support is pretty decent actually. Oftentimes, particularly during the daytime, you will get an English-first-language person, likely someone working in the USA.

When I had to eject a paxhole recently (I posted about it, in @Benjamin M 's thread), they took the issue more seriously and quickly "escalated" it to a English-first-language staff who handled it professionally rather than the typical running around in circles with an operator from the Philippines.

It's nearly effortless to get a cancel fee if for example paxhole cancels on you after 2 min using BS excuse like "driver ETA >5 min late" (usually happens if you're stuck in gridlock traffic on pickup route) which will normally not award you a cancel fee. So far they've simply insisted $5 inconvenience fee instead of usual $3.75 on two instances.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Yeah it makes you special...short bus special haha


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> Now what? Do I get preferential access to profitable rides? Do I get a trophy? What makes a diamond driver special?


It now means you have to keep an AR of 85% which means you will be required to make unprofitable rides thus in the end you will be making less money for more time and wear and tear on your car. Since millennials seem so fixated on trophies/badges they really should consider giving a badge for this sort of status. The only thing special about it is that Uber now knows and acknowledges that you are willing to take most rides while losing money BUT while making them more money than the strategic non-status drivers who care more about their bottom line than trophies and badges.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> Now what? Do I get preferential access to profitable rides? Do I get a trophy? What makes a diamond driver special?


ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!

It just means you fell for UBERS marketing scam that makes you take every damn ride and never cancel.... THUS eating away at your profitability by ensuring you take all the 10 min away minimum fare rides just so you don't lose that covered if not worthless diamond status.

Don't be a sheep be profitable and run this business on your terms... Skrew UBER


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If you hate it so much, quit


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> If you hate it so much, quit


Nope then I wouldn't be around to call you out


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Good point. Keep anting on and stay miserable


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Legal: (The Program may continue beyond January 31, 2020, in Uber's sole discretion)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If I'm not getting more money then Diamond or what ever level is pointless. Uber treats this as a game and sucks drivers in with game like features. Level up for more.....blah blah blah....but don't really get more.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If I'm not getting more money then Diamond or what ever level is pointless. Uber treats this as a game and sucks drivers in with game like features. Level up for more.....blah blah blah....but don't really get more.


Yup if I wanted to play Ms. pax Man Is go to an Arcade....if I could find one LOL


----------



## David Black (Jun 10, 2018)

I've had the Diamond status for the longest time, nothing special. I drive everywhere and rejects shitty pool rides. Usually a cheap ass pax with an attitude. I avoid them at all cost. Other than that, I'm a hippy and a happy ant! LOL


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I tried to enroll at ASU but it was broken and I went home.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm platinum and glad for it, because I'm enjoying the vacation giveaway as we speak. I won by going offline and staying home for an undetermined amount of time. 

ASU didn't work out though. I refused to hand over the $49.99 for my degree, which is the only prerequisite for graduating. Well, that and a pulse.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

Diamond is a tough to get rating. That requires a thousand trips in a 3 month time span. I'm currently at Platinum level which is 500 trips in that time frame. I only care about that status as it gives me the trip time in advance on all calls. Still, you have to have a 85% acceptance level. I recently received 50 bonus points for having a 98% acceptance rate. Didn't know about it or ask for it. It just showed up in my account one day. I'm unaware of any extra money for these high ratings.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Here is WI it's:

*Gold*: 300 pts
*Platinum*: 600 pts
*Diamond*: 1200 pts

There's no way I'll make Diamond driving part time. In fact the only reason I am at platinum this 3-month period is due to driving during Badger games.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> Now what? Do I get preferential access to profitable rides? Do I get a trophy? What makes a diamond driver special?


You get a certified report from the Gemological Institute of America, grading your diamond!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Brianod said:


> Diamond is a tough to get rating. That requires a thousand trips in a 3 month time span. I'm currently at Platinum level which is 500 trips in that time frame. I only care about that status as it gives me the trip time in advance on all calls. Still, you have to have a 85% acceptance level. I recently received 50 bonus points for having a 98% acceptance rate. Didn't know about it or ask for it. It just showed up in my account one day. I'm unaware of any extra money for these high ratings.


Couldn't you achieve it in a third of that driving 3 point times? I wouldn't know cuz I could care less about those carrots Uber dangles... But thought I'd ask... As for extra money... I thought we were talking about Uber... They know not what extra money is anymore....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Couldn't you achieve it in a third of that driving 3 point times? I wouldn't know cuz I could care less about those carrots Uber dangles... But thought I'd ask... As for extra money... I thought we were talking about Uber... They know not what extra money is anymore....


Yea you can. I drive 3 nights a week usually and its predominantly during 3 point times. I got diamond. Saturday nights Im usually out for 10-12 hrs so that may be why.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Last night I noticed I was at 395 points, only 105 points short of the 500. Oh well like I said don't really care if it doesn't give me more money. That number includes the 50 bonus points they gave me. So under Gold status do I lose the trip destination details? Again not a big deal, it was just nice to try and guess where I was taking them before I picked them up. I was getting pretty good at it over the last 3 months.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> Yea you can. I drive 3 nights a week usually and its predominantly during 3 point times. I got diamond. Saturday nights Im usually out for 10-12 hrs so that may be why.


Yikes... I commend you for tolerating the drunk crowd... I just never have been able to do it... I get the occasional drunk that stayed extra late and now I'm getting them as one of my first passengers in the morning... Other than those I'm done normally by 10pm at latest to avoid it...

Tonite would be the exception as we have an Elton John concert getting out after 10-11pm... And I've found the LGBT Crowd to normally be great tippers...and the surge should be off the hook.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I


Dekero said:


> Yikes... I commend you for tolerating the drunk crowd... I just never have been able to do it... I get the occasional drunk that stayed extra late and now I'm getting them as one of my first passengers in the morning... Other than those I'm done normally by 10pm at latest to avoid it...
> 
> Tonite would be the exception as we have an Elton John concert getting out after 10-11pm... And I've found the LGBT Crowd to normally be great tippers...and the surge should be off the hook.


Nice. Yea I pick up in the Gayborhood in philly a lot and you're right. Usually decent tippers.

I somehow made diamond but I'll be lucky if I get platinum next time around since my kid plays basketball and the season starts at the end of Nov.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You get a new badge.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Last night I noticed I was at 395 points, only 105 points short of the 500. Oh well like I said don't really care if it doesn't give me more money. That number includes the 50 bonus points they gave me. So under Gold status do I lose the trip destination details? Again not a big deal, it was just nice to try and guess where I was taking them before I picked them up. I was getting pretty good at it over the last 3 months.


I like seeing the trip duration (they should have it anyway for everyone). Its helped me earn a little bit more $$$ during some surges but not having it wouldn't be a deal breaker. The rewards program is BS for the most part.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Last night I noticed I was at 395 points, only 105 points short of the 500. Oh well like I said don't really care if it doesn't give me more money. That number includes the 50 bonus points they gave me. So under Gold status do I lose the trip destination details? Again not a big deal, it was just nice to try and guess where I was taking them before I picked them up. I was getting pretty good at it over the last 3 months.


yes you will lose details


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I don’t Uber anymore but I kept Diamond from the moment it debut’ed in Dallas. Any of you morons could get Diamond here, it’s only 1000 points and 3 point hours are pretty much all the time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't Uber anymore


WHAT~!!???  The Ian does not driver? How world could????


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I don't Uber anymore but I kept Diamond from the moment it debut'ed in Dallas. Any of you morons could get Diamond here, it's only 1000 points and 3 point hours are pretty much all the time.


diamond in vegas is 1800


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> WHAT~!!???  The Ian does not driver? How world could????


Hahah I was so tempted to make that post.... But I held up cause I didn't want to be labeled...negative again ... Great post on your part!!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> WHAT~!!???  The Ian does not driver? How world could????


He just moved to Lyft only.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well speaking from personal experience, let's put it this way:
> 
> "Better a diamond with a flaw, than a pebble without."
> - Confucius
> ...


lmao......if you reach diamond status that means you are taking all of the crappy unprofitable rides sent your way into shaddy neighborhoods with shaddy people. Diamond status just means you are willing to driver anywhere, no matter the loss to you, so that Uber can make a profit off of you. It is not a badge of honor but rather a badge of shame since you are basically paying Uber to driver scum around in your personal vehicle using your own gas money, insurance and also paying employee and employer taxes on top of that.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> lmao......if you reach diamond status that means you are taking all of the crappy unprofitable rides sent your way into shaddy neighborhoods with shaddy people. Diamond status just means you are willing to driver anywhere, no matter the loss to you, so that Uber can make a profit off of you. It is not a badge of honor but rather a badge of shame since you are basically paying Uber to driver scum around in your personal vehicle using your own gas money, insurance and also paying employee and employer taxes on top of that.


Nobody said I was proud of being a diamond level status holder.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Nobody said I was proud of being a diamond level status holder.


own that shite! You take most pings and why not? Firm believer in to get to good things you sometimes have to do things not so good. Those of us who have had REAL jobs understand that most times you have duties you really don't like doing and some you DO like doing. You keep doing because you need to pay the bills etc. 
That's why RS is so easy; you get ticked off, angry etc you simply go OFFLINE. Others keep going and accept the next ping. Sun goes down, sun comes up. Wash, rinse repeat.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> You get a new badge.
> 
> View attachment 372255


Cha Ching!!!

You forgot the condom. I keep free rubbers in my basket of amenities for those pax who want to completely disregard my presence and play hide the salami in my backseat.

I'm hoping one of these days they give me a great amenities badge.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> lmao......if you reach diamond status that means you are taking all of the crappy unprofitable rides sent your way into shaddy neighborhoods with shaddy people. Diamond status just means you are willing to driver anywhere, no matter the loss to you, so that Uber can make a profit off of you. It is not a badge of honor but rather a badge of shame since you are basically paying Uber to driver scum around in your personal vehicle using your own gas money, insurance and also paying employee and employer taxes on top of that.


Really? Well how do you explain the fact that my acceptance rate is well below 100%? That doesn't sound like I am:


> willing to driver anywhere, no matter the loss to you, so that Uber can make a profit off of you.


How do you explain that I have diamond status when I am actually not:


> taking all of the crappy unprofitable rides sent your way?


.
.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> own that shite! You take most pings and why not? Firm believer in to get to good things you sometimes have to do things not so good. Those of us who have had REAL jobs understand that most times you have duties you really don't like doing and some you DO like doing. You keep doing because you need to pay the bills etc.
> That's why RS is so easy; you get ticked off, angry etc you simply go OFFLINE. Others keep going and accept the next ping. Sun goes down, sun comes up. Wash, rinse repeat.


I agree with this wholeheartedly. I got a degree in a very technical field and due to the economy at the time, and other factors such as my own laziness, I started low. Well I've worked my way up over the years by doing what was asked of me and more. I've worked the night shift at dangerous chemical plants. I've come in early morning, and every Saturday, at an aerosol plant. I've traveled for work up to 25%. I've put in many hours at a start up company with sketchy customers. Now I am at a job, finally, which pays me about six figures for working about 45 hours per week.

You don't get anywhere in life by saying "no".


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Being an Uber diamond driver gets you recognition which means nothing but getting there means you'll lose more and more money by accepting every trip, ruthless, obnoxious passengers and by not kicking out drunks that will throw food at you, spit, puke and pee all over your car


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Brianod said:


> Diamond is a tough to get rating. That requires a thousand trips in a 3 month time span. I'm currently at Platinum level which is 500 trips in that time frame. I only care about that status as it gives me the trip time in advance on all calls. Still, you have to have a 85% acceptance level. I recently received 50 bonus points for having a 98% acceptance rate. Didn't know about it or ask for it. It just showed up in my account one day. I'm unaware of any extra money for these high ratings.


 It isn't a thousand trips
it is a thousand points. Some trips are three points each.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm knew to Uber. Got Diamond first 45 days. Nothing special has happened.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

See you in January, Diamond level. I probably would have gotten there by accident if not for having to take time off for snow the last few days. I am not too bothered about it either way.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​It is just shy of an hour before midnight on 31st of October here, so the first of the Über Pro 3 monthly periods is about to expire. I'm offline, my final countdown came in a bit over the necessary requirement and I was going to offer any excess to @Ian Richard Markham but he has now left the Über building.

So, its up for grabs to the highest bidder. Working on Sacramento time you have about 18 hours until your midnight there. Make an offer by PM and may the hottest babe win....lines are now open....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, its up for grabs to the highest bidder. Working on Sacramento time you have about 18 hours until your midnight there. Make an offer by PM and may the hottest babe win


What is this?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What is this?


An attempt to finally unlock the true value of Über Pro points, either by raffle, auction, extortion, shakedown or even laydown.

.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> An attempt to finally unlock the true value of Über Pro points, either by raffle, auction, extortion, shakedown or even laydown


So by hook or by crook, by snooker or hooker? Are you selling your Uber profile?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> So by hook or by crook, by snooker or hooker? Are you selling your Uber profile?


LOL, no not my profile - that would cause rioting in the sheets. ?

What is for sale is, 824 Pro points to help some lucky guy or gal towards her dreams.

.


----------

